# Spinning mostly, but dying and weaving too



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I am looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with here. I have been spinning for 40 years, started with an Ashford, now have a Country Craftsman. I usually prepare my own fiber from farmer to finish, but the older I get, the more attractive roving becomes. It is so satisfying to knit up your own handspun.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, it feels good to know that you can take a pile of dirty fluff and turn it into something you can wear.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love knitting my hand spun but am not into fibre prep. I tried it and decided I'd rather buy roving.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Yeah, it feels good to know that you can take a pile of dirty fluff and turn it into something you can wear.


A pile of dirty fluff Love it.... lol lol I will learn one of these days. Right now I buy roving. I have played with dyeing several times but because of my busy life these days I do not have to much time.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> A pile of dirty fluff Love it.... lol lol I will learn one of these days. Right now I buy roving. I have played with dyeing several times but because of my busy life these days I do not have to much time.


Put a fleece that's fresh off the sheep in hot water with detergent, and you have instant mud!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Put a fleece that's fresh off the sheep in hot water with detergent, and you have instant mud!


ewe I like that one to. Mud. Kinda like when I bring the pupperdoodle in after it has rained and she digs to China. lol lol all over the place. I would love to raise some critters but DH drew the line at chickens. One day i will just come home with one and he will have to say yes. That is my problem when i go to the fairs and festivals around here I just want to bring every one home.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Yeah, it feels good to know that you can take a pile of dirty fluff and turn it into something you can wear.


I, too, prefer to prepare my own fiber. To me it has so much character than roving. It seems more alive than roving. There is fiber dyed in the wool available at shows so you can card and blend without doing your own dying. Combing wool as well as carding gives me a great deal of satisfaction.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I am looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with here. I have been spinning for 40 years, started with an Ashford, now have a Country Craftsman. I usually prepare my own fiber from farmer to finish, but the older I get, the more attractive roving becomes. It is so satisfying to knit up your own handspun.


Hi there, Iowa. I bought one if my first fleeces and several wheels in Iowa. I used to go to the spring show near Muscatine. This was way back in the 70's. Have wheels made by Rick Reeves. Glad to see a new interest in spinning.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm glad you mentioned combing. I love using my combs and diz with fine wools - they get rid of the neps and it gives such a nice roving. It's slow going compared to a drum carder, but oh so portable , so I can take my small set places to work on.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Right now I'm using roving, don't have the facilities or space to process fleece.
But I do get to play with dirty wool at the Innisfree village , in crozet, VA one day a week. I volunteer there. That is also where I learned to spin at when I was a full time, living there volunteer for about 18 months. Now I teach spinning and help process fleece into wool,.

I buy white unbleached roving from a seller on eBay and use it to blend with knitpicks heather roving.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Will have to look at knit picks roving I buy some of my yarns there good sales to.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Will have to look at knit picks roving I buy some of my yarns there good sales to.


The knit picks The wool of the Andes is very coarse. Not something you'd want next to skin. Slippers and hard wearing things yes.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

The WoA roving is soft. The blend yarn that I just finished spinning is lovely. 
I have found the items that I have made with the regular WoA yarn after it is washed feels nice to me.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used the wool of the Andes after it is blocked it is wonderfully soft. That is what I made my last table runner out of. I could not believe how soft it came out after the machine wetting. it was almost to soft for a table runner should have called it a table scarf. lol lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I have used the wool of the Andes after it is blocked it is wonderfully soft. That is what I made my last table runner out of. I could not believe how soft it came out after the machine wetting. it was almost to soft for a table runner should have called it a table scarf. lol lol


I wish I could say the same. Mine is like a pot scourer

:sm03:


----------

